
Escher's “Ascending and Descending” in Lego - ColinWright
http://www.andrewlipson.com/escher/ascending.html
======
JohnHammersley
This is excellent! I love recreations of illusions such as this -- a friend of
mine's PhD student once knitted a klein bottle of all things!!! Pic here:
[https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dBRNg4lwQVKJ1r8ziQNi](https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dBRNg4lwQVKJ1r8ziQNi)

There are also a lot of cool optical illusions you can recreate in your
browser - e.g.
[https://www.overleaf.com/latex/examples/tagged/illusions](https://www.overleaf.com/latex/examples/tagged/illusions)

(I'm one of the founders of Overleaf, so any feedback much appreciated,
thanks!)

------
vmilner
This was my favourite of the Escher Legos. I seem to remember Andrew telling
me the cowls only came in one Lego set. With one in each set...

